# DeWalt Planer Roll-a-round cabinet for small shop



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

In FWW Tools & Shops annual issue (Winter 2007/2008) I spotted a solution for the problem of what to do with my planer when not being used, rather than lugging it into a corner on the floor. This roll-a-round idea was on page 51. It was a perfect solution for me as I have everything else on wheels because my shop space is so limited. I was able to get all the parts out of one panel of plywood plus a few pieces of scrap I left over from a previous job. The edging/trim is Alder (glued with biscuits to the ply panels) which is about the least expensive rough lumber I can get from my local wood monger.










There is room in the bottom for several smaller power tools










.. .. .. and, the planer can store inside the cabinet (pivots on a steel rod) so I can use the top for a work surface or out-feed table saw extension. The top is secured in place by two door latches. The design can be adapted to any portable planer.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice.:thumbsup: That looks like a very nice solution of "what to do with my belt/disc sander?".


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I've seen lots of these over the last few months, but the one that caught my eye was a variation on this theme somewhere that the owner had on one side, a Ridgid EB4424 oscillating belt / spindle sander, and a Ryobi AP1300 planer. He would have the planer up and working, flip it over and have the sander up and working... Makes me think about doing the same thing with my AP1301 and EB4424. I would have to figure out how to make infeed / outfeed support work, but not a bad idea. Certainly any project that will save space in a small shop is worth looking into..


----------



## boondocker (May 31, 2008)

I thought of putting a thickness sander on one side but discovered thay are tool expensive - so I re-dimensioned the cart to fit the planer. Another idea is a roller for outfeed on the table saw.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool and good work. Red


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great job!!! I'm in the process of revamping my shop and space saving is a priority. I wish that this would suit my needs.
Thanks for posting
Ken


----------

